# 2012 Corio Bay Brewers Competition Results



## hoppinmad (30/7/12)

​
Style of the Month: American Pale Ale​
This month's entry numbers were the largest I have seen during my time at the club, with 11 entries in total! It was great to see so many quality beers in the mix and it really did go to show how many great brewers we now have in the club. 

Congratulations to John Fraser for his 1st place with a cracker of a pale ale. I look forward to seeing it do well this weekend at the Wort Hogs comp!

Coming in Second was James Rimmer, followed closely by Ryan Tyack.

​
*John's winning recipe below:*

*American Pale Ale CBB Entry #3*

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00
SRM: 7.6
IBU: 33.3 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes
OG: 1.054 
FG: 1.010

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
94.9 5.60 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 3
5.1 0.30 kg. Crystal 60L America 1.034 60


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
12.00 g. Magnum Pellet 14.00 19.5 60 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 6.8 30 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 2.2 5 min.
10.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 12.00 2.3 5 min.
10.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.00 2.3 5 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 0.0 0 min.
10.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 12.00 0.0 0 min.
10.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.00 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 12.00 0.0 Dry Hop
20.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.00 0.0 Dry Hop
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1056 Amercan Ale/Chico


Mash Schedule
-------------
Mash Name: PID Ale

Total Grain Kg: 5.90
Total Water Qts: 16.85 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 15.95 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 21 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Acid 5 30 40 40 Infuse 43 15.95 2.70
Protein 7 20 55 55 Direct --- ------- ----
Sacharification 7 60 65 68 Direct --- ------- ----
Mash Out 7 15 76 76 Direct --- ------- ----


Total Water Qts: 16.85 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 15.95 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 19.88 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.


Mash Notes
----------

2 tbsp CaCl

2tbsp CaSo4

1/4 tbsp MgSo4


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/7/12)

Congrats John on the winning pale ale. The step mash profile looks great, what equipment do you brew with?


----------



## hoppinmad (30/7/12)

Pratty1 said:


> Congrats John on the winning pale ale. The step mash profile looks great, what equipment do you brew with?



John uses a HERMS. You can see his setup here


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/7/12)

Sweet, thanks for the link.


----------



## fraser_john (31/7/12)

Thanks for posting that link James.

Great night and Corio Bay Brewers just keeps getting better and better with more brewers coming along all the time. It is good to see the group growing and invigorated. Lets keep it up and anyone in the Geelong area is more than welcome to attend.


----------



## mr_tyreman (31/7/12)

John your beer was an absolute cracker!


----------



## 1974Alby (31/7/12)

shame I missed it....was well and truly under the weather on Friday and still havent managed to do a brew for 5 weekends now  !!! A browse through AHB has got me inspired again so will be knocking on someone with a mill's door sometime this week :beer: !


----------



## jc64 (31/7/12)

A very talented photographer must have been at the meeting as well, captured the moment stupendously.


----------



## jc64 (31/7/12)

Is that a new logo up the top?


----------



## hoppinmad (31/7/12)

jc64 said:


> A very talented photographer must have been at the meeting as well, captured the moment stupendously.




Yes some very good camera work there Justin!




jc64 said:


> Is that a new logo up the top?




Yeah that's the logo I came up with. Any suggestions on improvements/modifications let me know.


----------

